# Buck Ridge Hunting Club seeking members (Burke County)



## Eagle Eye II (Jul 2, 2020)

We are a family friendly and Christian based hunting club.  We currently have 6 members and are looking to add two more.  Here is some information on the property.

Contact:

Ernest Lane
Club president
706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

In short:
Deer, hogs, dove, quail, and turkey
722 acres
$1075 Membership dues
8 members
Primitive campsite with no power or water
Cleaning station
Dog kennels (for family pets) *NO DOG HUNTING ALLOWED HERE PER LEASE*



*Tract*
722 Acre timber tract with mostly planted pine, and has hardwoods along the creeks and fingers.  The terrain has some level elevation and in other areas it rolls with some nice drops and hills.  The road system is somewhat passable however, due to timber harvesting activity, you are better of navigating with off road equipment.  There are creeks that occasionally holds ducks and a beaver pond that is sometimes visited by a decent alligator.

*Game*
Our primary game is white tailed deer and turkey. We consider ourselves a QDMA club and all members prefer to harvest 120" or better bucks.  However, we allow the children to select their own size buck, and officially your first seasonal buck only has to sport 8 points.  the second has to meet the 120" min rule.  We occasionally have a few hogs come through but they never seem to stay to long.  We have harvest only 2 over the last three seasons.

*Stands*
Each member has one primary stand and location each with a 200 yard radius.  You are permitted to erect as many stands as you like as long as you understand that any of the other members will have access to those other areas and stands.

*High-tech*
We use the Virtual Sign In Board app, so you can sign in and out via your cell phone, as well as log harvest data and other cool features in the app.  This is great especially during turkey season, b/c you can move your pin virtually as you chase that tom.  We don't recognize the primary areas during turkey season.

*Camping*
The campsite is primitive in the sense that they is no running water or electricity.  We use campers and generators, and sometimes a tent   We do have an out house with a battery light inside, so you can bring a candle to fight off the spiders at night.  There is some overhead lighting powered by generators that light up the campsite for our social events, and cleaning of game.

*Food Plots*
There are several food plots throughout the property, some an acres in size and one really big power line we like to plant from one end to the other.  Hence why we are adding two more members to help cover the cost of maintaining these food plots.  

Thank you and happy trails!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 2, 2020)

Eagle Eye II said:


> We are a family friendly and Christian based hunting club.  We currently have 6 members and are looking to add two more.  Here is some information on the property.
> 
> Contact:
> 
> ...



Very nice post and pics. 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you all for your interest we are full for the 2020-21 season.  Take care and happy hunting!


----------

